# .22



## NY19 (Jun 28, 2012)

Im new to guns and I dont know too much I have a 12 g. mossberg now im looking to get a .22 ive been looking at Henry Rifles, I want a gun that my girlfriend wouldnt mind shooting, but I also want somthing that can kill. Shot I get a .22 or is there a better idea?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Henry rifles are good. I tend to like the Marlin line. They utilize micro groove rifleing and tend to be very good shooters. Also Fleet Farm and other retailers usually has good prices on them.

Good luck

Gunny


----------



## meelosh (Feb 11, 2012)

Henry's are nice, but there is no beating the Ruger. Simply put, the best .22LR ever made. Scheels has the base model on sale right now for $200.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Look no farther than the ruger 10-22. The 22lr is a great round to teach new users how to shoot and for those who know it offers a great way to stay sharp.

Most people have 23 pairs of chromosomes. Chuck Norris has 72... and they're all poisonous.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Henry is nice if you are looking at a lever action (their other rifles are nice too). The marlin Model 60 is IMO a better out the box shooter than the ruger 10/22, but ruger is an awesome rifle, especially if you wanna mod it.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

The henry golden boys are nice rifles, but heavy. If you are set on a lever action you may also want to check out the brownings. You cant go wrong with a ruger 10/22 either there are a ton of after market parts for them.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The Henry rifles are a decent gun but the standard models are an alloy frame so thet are painted not blued. The finish is still pretty durable but pretty hard to touch up if scratched or dinged. The Ruger 10/22s are also excellent rifles IF you are into semi autos. I'm not really a semi auto fan so I have never owned one. Ruger also make the model 96 lever action. marlins are also quality guns, particularly some of the older models.

The .22 will handle most small game..rabbits, gophers,skunks, raccoons, crows and fox and coyote at 75 to 100 yards.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Not a fan of auto loaders myself but do like a good bolt action or a pump. when I was shopping for a good 22 bolt action it was hands down the American made rugar 77/22. I can go out and plink all day with it for just a few dollars then grab the 77/243 and have a simular rifle in my hands I just practiced with.

 Al


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

CZ 452 american if you want scoped or lux if open sights. Have not found a more accurate and affordable .22 that is currently made.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

A 22 is a good starter gun but if you want accurate -a 17 hmr savage is a better starter, its a tack driver n not that expensive to shoot. Just my opinion but why not pay $100 more n get twice the value? Boyd makes a great evolution stock in a bunch of colors of woodgrain ... match it with hornady bullets n you got a nice gun. Yes-i know, every clip will cost a dollar to shoot....but if thats the price to pay then I'm glad I'm having that much fun! Happy plinking!


----------

